# wallpaper tiger ?



## septimus (13 Avril 2005)

Salut,

Quelqu'un saurait-il où trouver le wallpaper que l'on peut voir sur les derniers screenshots de tiger ? C'est pour refaire la déco chez moi


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2005)

septimus a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Quelqu'un saurait-il où trouver le wallpaper que l'on peut voir sur les derniers screenshots de tiger ? C'est pour refaire la déco chez moi


un exemple, un lien ?


----------



## septimus (13 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un exemple, un lien ?



Ben sur la page d'accueil de mac os x par exemple, avec la copie d'écran de spotlight.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Avril 2005)

Les wallpapers de tiger semblent avoir été mis en lignes ici


----------



## septimus (13 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Les wallpapers de tiger semblent avoir été mis en lignes ici



C'est coooool. Merci !


----------

